# My 150g tank



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Too much room for coral & fish, unfortunally no money to fill up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a great start!

You''l find that it's full in no time


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

I love your vortex , saving up for those , if anyone has mp40s I'll buy them lol


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Those are G2 only, not ES. I guess you don't like them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice one and clean. I like, but most I like the overflow. If I could see it before, I would make mine like this

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

That are simple overflow, not loud but not dead silent.
Yours tiger may said too noisy.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the way it looks! Can't wait to see more


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice looking tank! Really like the rockscaping and your votechs are creating some dynamite surface agitation!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Talon very nice looking tank.

Have you thought about putting an acrylic box around the overflow drain? Will provide more surface skimming plus it may possibly quiet things down even more.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Talon very nice looking tank.
> 
> Have you thought about putting an acrylic box around the overflow drain? Will provide more surface skimming plus it may possibly quiet things down even more.


I did consider about acrylic box. When I drill one more drain hole, I might ask someone to make it. Sad to hear your system for sale. I'm really interest your tank, but I need get a ride mine first.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

talon said:


> I did consider about acrylic box. When I drill one more drain hole, I might ask someone to make it. Sad to hear your system for sale. I'm really interest your tank, but I need get a ride mine first.


That's definitely a good idea. I'm not sure if you're the one drilling it but if you are, you can go with a low profile overflow from glass-holes.com. Or just go with what you have and as mentioned have a box built for you.

Well, there's no rush in selling my tank. Alot of interest but nothing solid. I had imagined that it would sell rather quickly. I guess not lol. The height of the stand seems to have been the main concern for most people.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> That's definitely a good idea. I'm not sure if you're the one drilling it but if you are, you can go with a low profile overflow from glass-holes.com. Or just go with what you have and as mentioned have a box built for you.
> 
> Well, there's no rush in selling my tank. Alot of interest but nothing solid. I had imagined that it would sell rather quickly. I guess not lol. The height of the stand seems to have been the main concern for most people.


We are same concept, my stand is 38" purpose for eye level watching.
Your tank 20" high is my consider, I like deeper tank. But 28" wide is perfect for rockscaping.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

talon said:


> We are same concept, my stand is 38" purpose for eye level watching.
> Your tank 20" high is my consider, I like deeper tank. But 28" wide is perfect for rockscaping.


Yes, it's a shallow type of tank as well and at 28" wide it gives you the illusion of more depth in the reef.

I am one that prefers tanks at eye level too. I do understand that it can be troublesome for maintenance though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> Yes, it's a shallow type of tank as well and at 28" wide it gives you the illusion of more depth in the reef.
> 
> I am one that prefers tanks at eye level too. I do understand that it can be troublesome for maintenance though.


Yup - that's why you get a step stool. Why sacrifice comfortable viewing height for a minor inconvenience here and there of having to get the step stool out?

Personally, I'm a sucker for taller tanks - I really like the space it gives for everything to roam. Ideally I'd have a tank 3 feet tall and 3 feet deep.....and 20 feet wide


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> of having to get the step stool out?D


It does not help, when you 5.4 and can not properly reach the bottom of the tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> It does not help, when you 5.4 and can not properly reach the bottom of the tank


I'm 5'11" and I can barely reach the bottom on my tippy toes - that's why I'm armed with 24" grabber tongs and a nice step stool


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

My tank is 30" high, I can't reach the bottom rock. I need put 3 step stool on the table and put my shoulder in the water. Guess how tall I'm. But it's valuable, I have a front view as same as 56" LED TV

Gucci17, when will you bring your tank to Sunil's home? and will you sell your empty tall tall beside the sump?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks very good, with so much room there's so many possibilities. Start with some montiporas and fast growing LPS if you'd like to get your tank filled up quickly. I wouldn't recommend green star polyps or mushrooms though.

Decent sized montipro capricornis should be perfect for your tank. It requires lots of room and you have it!


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> It looks very good, with so much room there's so many possibilities. Start with some montiporas and fast growing LPS if you'd like to get your tank filled up quickly. I wouldn't recommend green star polyps or mushrooms though.
> 
> Decent sized montipro capricornis should be perfect for your tank. It requires lots of room and you have it!


Yup, Conix It's time to visit you and get some frag. There were only 4 frag survive from you last time.

I may tear down a rockscaping later, to drill one more drain hole on right corner. Every thing still on planning.


----------

